# The suffering stray dogs of Sri Lanka -- Graphic



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

From my Pet-Rights Group...

Please take the time to view our latest video:

The suffering stray dogs of Sri Lanka.

Music by Maria Daines - A Rescuer's Prayer

YouTube - The suffering stray dogs of Sri Lanka

Please visit our website to learn more about our work.

Animal SOS Sri Lanka - Home


----------

